# Biomagic - where can I get some?



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have read about Biomagic for the Thetford cassette, on this forum and would like to get some to avoid the nasty blue stuff. Where is the best place to get some?
Obliged as always
Vidura


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

If you Google BioMagic it will lead you directly to their door but just be aware that any hint of the nasty blue stuff will kill the biomagic bugs. I believe that a comprehensive clean of the cassette to remove all traces of nasty blue is difficult though. Since we learned on MHF about adding yoghurt to the biomagic the improvement has been dramatic. Works a treat. I use the granules

noel


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can order it from here http://www.bioprouk.co.uk/index.html
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are heading south your nearest retailer is at Fife

www.kirkcaldycaravans.com


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi vidura,

http://www.biomagicuk.com/8.html

Ian.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

tincan said:


> If you Google BioMagic it will lead you directly to their door but just be aware that any hint of the nasty blue stuff will kill the biomagic bugs. I believe that a comprehensive clean of the cassette to remove all traces of nasty blue is difficult though. Since we learned on MHF about adding yoghurt to the biomagic the improvement has been dramatic. Works a treat. I use the granules
> 
> noel


The granules? Can't spot anyhing about granules on the websites referenced what are they?


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I think you are referring to ODORLOS which the company also sells. It does the same sort of job but is in dry granular form. I have not used them but use BioMagic and its fine.

Alan


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*Biomagic*

Vidura,
Get a SOG put in, there's no smell, no chemicals and it works out cheaper in the end. Still use Bio for the waste tank.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Cherekee is spot on, it is odorlos I use, sourced from Biomagic on their website. I thought that granules were better for oversea shipping and was advised that it does the same job. To overcome the cleanliness issue I changed the cassette to the spare provided by Laika and only use the previously used cassette when absolutely necessary

Noel


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals for the info. I will just buy some biomagic in the short terms and think about going SOG.
Vidura


----------



## 108408 (Nov 22, 2007)

It's the Green alternative on the shelf. I go to Moor hitch n pitch in Poole and they have a selection. I asked the assistant, blue uses chemical reaction, based on Formaldahyde and other fun stuff. 

The green uses enzymes (like your washing powder) instead.

if you've used the blue, don't add green cos the chemicals will kill the enzymes.


----------



## 102143 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Now double strength!*

I was at Foxton Locks today for a super walk in the sunshine and popped in to the shop to find that Biomagic now do a double strength solution.

You only need to add 25 mls to give 3 days protection and I bought a 5 litre which is good enough for around 600 days for £35.70 that is less than 18 pee a day (Pun intended)

Also for the record, £2 to park all day at Foxton locks and there is a chemical empty point in the car park.

Chris


----------

